# seagull report



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Went to seagull pier this am arrived around 4. Bait was very scarce. Fished bottom with bluefish and around 11am I got a smoking run. Seen it was a cobia/ fought it for about 30 minutes. It ended up 3/4 of the way towards the entrance of the pier and with some great help from some other fisherman we were able to net it. Took it to the weigh station and it topped out at 50lb 4oz/ 56 1/2in long. So needless to say I had a pretty good fathers day! It had about 20 manta shrimp and 4 baby flounder in its stomach. Im going to try and send some pics to the board... tight lines.....geo


----------



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

Great catch! What's a manta shrimp?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrads Geo,thats a nice fathers day. I got my first today,report on NC board.

Going to give my dad a late fathers day gift wed. fresh grilled cobia.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow! That's a great Father's Day gift. I can't wait to see the pics. Congratulations.


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Alright!! Congradulations on the catch! Trying to decide here, at 12:48 a.m. Monday, which pier to hit myself...

...btw, is a 'manta' shrimp anything like a 'mantis' shrimp?

Tight Lines,

Doad.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

doad
yeah thats what I am talking about. my bad


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Congrats, thats a great fish. Werre you fishing the Blue live or cut??


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

cut bait.............


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Great Catch, with papers yet!!!


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Congratulation on the fish and you earned your self a virginia saltwater citation.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Very cool! Sounds like a great catch geo.

Incidentally, here's a mantis shrimp:


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

WTG geo!

You were definitely in the right place at the right time. GREAT JOB getting that COBE! Hope the next one soon follows. Looking forward to seeing the picture. One more for the gallery. It's time to fill er up.


----------



## Stingsilver (Apr 5, 2002)

Nice Work GEO!!!

I walked onto the pier just as you were bringing the cobe out to the end--i'm the guy you gave the rest of your bait to  thanks for that, and nice fish!!!!!

I used some of the bluefish and also caught 2 baby spot (put one on the bottom, and on on a float right--but didnt have any runs  -- had to leave at 4 and gave the rest of the bait to tim--i hope he caught one after i left


----------

